# RIP Old Blue



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My favorite caulking gun died today. It had been with me for 12 years. It was one of the first models to have the integral cutter for the tube spout and the wire to clear the spout. The plunger had been loose on the rod for a while and finally wobbled its way off when I was unloading an empty tube yesterday. I'm going to let it hang on the wall in the shop for the remainder of its, and likely my, days. 

There have been so many threads lately about seemingly innocuous tools that I thought perhaps someone out there could relate to my plight. I deplore the idea of breaking in a new gun. I will miss Old Blue, she had become like an extra finger among the familiar five. I don't think I can take on another blue one. If I replace Old Blue, it will have to be one of the orange, red, yellow or green flavors. 

Here is a likeness of Old Blue in her early days...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Your wife doesnt talk to you much ...HUH?:blink:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Old Blue...











...on to a better world...










...off to caulk

cracks in Valhalla


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Slick, thats a fitting tribute and much appreciated show of solidarity.

NEPS:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Luckily, Old Blue can be replaced by a new, better, DRIPLESS model. You will soon forget her and move on to new and better things.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Luckily, Old Blue can be replaced by a new, better, DRIPLESS model. You will soon forget her and move on to new and better things.


Dean

I appreciate the sentiment. OB was one of the earliest incarnations of the dripless smooth rod (no commentary from the peanut gallery please, show some respect) which in '96 was only available through a national wordworking and boat supply distributor. The action on her was unbelievable. I dont think I can caulk anymore.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Your wife doesnt talk to you much ...HUH?:blink:


 
No, we don't have to talk. We just feel each others presence in the silence that we share.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

We may have had our differences in the past ... and probably will in the future, but on this day I morn with you the loss of one of your "stand-by's". 

There have been many losses I have suffered over the years. Most from stupidity. Some from neglect. But the tools that stood beside me over the years have helped me every day. 

There is the 5 inch flex blade I lost in 96. I know a taper must have stole it. I spent 7 years getting it sharpened just right. It was in my pocket every day ... and on my dresser every night. 

My 5-in-1 ... it's old like the mangy cat you keep around, cause it was born the same year your collegebound kid was.

My gas can from my parents garage ... circa 1970.

The screw driver ... I made in shop in Junior High.

"V-Boy" ... my condolences!

GURU-PB


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Now go get yourself the plastic Dripless ETS 2000. Those things are heaven. :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> There is the 5 inch flex blade I lost in 96. I know a taper must have stole it. I spent 7 years getting it sharpened just right. It was in my pocket every day ... and on my dresser every night.


Danm man, you just brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I always used my leatherman to clean old blue. There wasnt a day that would go by that those two tools weren't in touch (and please, NEPS, don't say: "yah just like Timhag and JNLP!"). I may have to give my leatherman a few days off while I figure out how to move forward.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Good for you, your in Vermont big boy....when the caulk you love dies you can go and re-marry a new caulk......

.........must of been the kung foo grip


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Reply to Jnlp : I taunted him by showing him how awesome it was, and how much it meant to me, and how it was better than his ... even let him hold it once ... I still think he has it on his wall as a trophy!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> I taunted him by showing him how awesome it was, and how much it meant to me, and how it was better than his ... even let him hold it once ... I still think he has it on his wall as a trophy!


Hey! ...nobody here wants to hear about your first same sex experience! Keep it in Chi-town please!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

SLICK >>> It is almost like that! YEARS of having something by your side ... and it's gone ... !!!!! TY SLICK!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> SLICK >>> It is almost like that! YEARS of having something by your side ... and it's gone ... !!!!! TY SLICK!


Comparing a lost tool to a Soldier in a casket is insulting. That might be the stupidest thing you have posted here genius.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Comparing a lost tool to a Soldier in a casket is insulting. That might be the stupidest thing you have posted here genius.


You are not a tradesman ... you don't get it I guess. 
RIP Old Blue


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> You are not a tradesman ... you don't get it I guess.
> RIP Old Blue


I am a tradesman and a soldier .....your the one that doesnt get it.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I Served.
Today is a loss for V-boy. 
Condolences.

Booger


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I do feel your pain Scott.

those guns with the lever release are truly "dripless" and so controllable. I bought a new fangled one last summer and it just blows dead bears (sorry if I offended any bears fans) It was supposed to be "dripless" but it was like an incontinent old man - hard to get going, never a good steady stream, and it always dripped when I was through.

I'm glad you're brave enough to admit you had a caulk gun for twelve years. I know people I can't mention things like that around :whistling2:


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

GO BEARS! No offense taken ... we beat our own too. But thanks for the mention.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm glad you're brave enough to admit you had a caulk gun for twelve years. I know people I can't mention things like that around :whistling2:


I hoard all the oldies. I keep them out of general circulation among my crew. I have my own tools in my own truck. My window scraping blade is starting to fail. It belonged to my great uncle Harry. That will be an even sadder day. They dont make them like that anymore.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> My window scraping blade is starting to fail. It belonged to my great uncle Harry. That will be an even sadder day. They dont make them like that anymore.


Let me know when it finally ends its journey, I'm pretty sure I know where to find one like it. :thumbsup: 

OH and speaking of hoarding, (not to hijack your thread  ) look how far my brother has gotten in the kithchen. I think he has between 24 and 30 hours into this room.















And for those who don't remember what it looked like last month:












BTW, no furniture has been moved INTO the room. What you see has been there all along


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

Scott,

I can understand being comfortable with a particular tool, but a caulk gun? I don't mean to sound crass, but it's a freaking caulk gun. I didn't get that upset when my cat died and I had him for 20 years. Of course, he wasn't a very good caulker, so maybe I'm comparing apples and oranges.

I realize we all have our personal preferences, but I've long thought that blue was a stupid color for a caulk gun. If you get any caulk on the gun it looks messy. Unless you are using blue caulk of course.

To be honest Scott, I thought you were one of the more sensible people on this board. I guess I'm going to have to rethink that conclusion.

For what it's worth, I am truly sorry to hear about your silly caulk gun.

Brian Phillips


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian

I can understand your reaction to my loss. While I do generally strive to be a sensible person, some issues hit me where I live. I go through similar bereavement when my favorite pair of sneakers or work pants have to be put out to pasture. Perhaps I do get too attached to some of the staples of the trade, but I know from the number of threads here about plastic putty knives, drop cloths, roller naps and brushes that you are likely in the minority on this topic. For once, I wish I was.

I have great respect for the depth of your understanding of the more objective aspects of running a paint business. You do need to consider the subjective attachments that are part and parcel of the painter's life. The sympathetic responses I have received from, well, everyone but you and NEPS are appreciated. It's not just a caulking gun I have lost. Its a part of my working life. These "silly" items are our weapons out there in the trenches. I do hope you will re-evaluate your stance on this.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Brian
> 
> I can understand your reaction to my loss. While I do generally strive to be a sensible person, some issues hit me where I live. I go through similar bereavement when my favorite pair of sneakers or work pants have to be put out to pasture. Perhaps I do get too attached to some of the staples of the trade, but I know from the number of threads here about plastic putty knives, drop cloths, roller naps and brushes that you are likely in the minority on this topic. For once, I wish I was.
> 
> I have great respect for the depth of your understanding of the more objective aspects of running a paint business. You do need to consider the subjective attachments that are part and parcel of the painter's life. The sympathetic responses I have received from, well, everyone but you and NEPS are appreciated. It's not just a caulking gun I have lost. Its a part of my working life. These "silly" items are our weapons out there in the trenches. I do hope you will re-evaluate your stance on this.


Scott,

I've been pondering your reply for the last 2 or 3 minutes and I'm not sure where to start.

It seems to me that you are anthropomorthizing. Feeling affection for an inanimate objection is one thing, but to have a "bereavement" when such items are "put out to pasture" is, to be blunt, a little weird. 

(I hasten to add that I am not trying to be insulting. I just think you are blowing this way, way out of proportion.)

Just so you know, I regard myself as a fairly compassionate and sentimental person. Many things touch me deeply and give me a lump in my throat. But these are great things-- music, art, a scene in a movie, a book. 

There is nothing great about a caulk gun. It is mass produced and has no individuality. To assign greatness to something so common place is to make a mockery of the truly great. The most common method for attacking the truly great is to elevate the mediocre to greatness.

To emphasize my point, you can buy a caulk gun at any paint store. Try finding a piece of art work, a good book, or anything else of similar greatness in a Sherwin Williams store. You can't.

You may think I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill. I assure you that I am not. This issue has much wider and significant implications. 

Brian Phillips


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Brian
> 
> I can understand your reaction to my loss. While I do generally strive to be a sensible person, some issues hit me where I live. I go through similar bereavement when my favorite pair of sneakers or work pants have to be put out to pasture. Perhaps I do get too attached to some of the staples of the trade, but I know from the number of threads here about plastic putty knives, drop cloths, roller naps and brushes that you are likely in the minority on this topic. For once, I wish I was.
> 
> I have great respect for the depth of your understanding of the more objective aspects of running a paint business. You do need to consider the subjective attachments that are part and parcel of the painter's life. The sympathetic responses I have received from, well, everyone but you and NEPS are appreciated. It's not just a caulking gun I have lost. Its a part of my working life. These "silly" items are our weapons out there in the trenches. I do hope you will re-evaluate your stance on this.


Whoa... I thought this was a funny HA HA thread. I really cant understand why so much thought and energy would be wasted on this subject. Just knowing "The Paint Hack" aka guru is sympathizing with you has to send up a red flag. Sorry for your loss ....but I hope you are not comparing the loss of a five dollar tool to the loss of a soldier. Did you keep all the used calking tubes? You could make a nice pyramid to tribute the gun. Your shop could look like DA's mothers kitchen someday too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian said:


> Scott,
> 
> _It seems to me that you are anthropomorthizing. Feeling affection for an inanimate objection is one thing, but to have a "bereavement" when such items are "put out to pasture" is, to be blunt, *a little weird*. _
> 
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I really cant understand why so much thought and energy would be wasted on this subject.


We have wasted alot more energy and almost as much thought on some pretty ridiculous topics, you and me. This ones the real deal.

Also, I agree that the loss of Old Blue definitely is not in the same order of magnitude with the loss of a soldier. The service of a paint tool is pretty meaningless in the big picture.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I reflected upon your commentary all day. I am torn. There are so many other "weirdos" here who I know can relate to the tool attachment. We see it in so many threads about what you call mass produced sundries. On the other hand, intellectually I know that this loss has no bearing on the state of my business, other than the extent to which I am distracted by the loss. It won't show up on the balance sheet, other than the $3.67 I will maybe bring myself to spend replacing Old Blue...blasphemy.


I too have been giving a lot of thought to what you have written, probing deep into my psyche searching for something I might be missing. I have come up with nothing. 

I tried relating it to recent losses I have experienced-- such as my truck battery, a sprinkler head, and a rake. But all felt when I had to replace them was annoyance at the inconvenience. I certainly didn't hold a memorial service and announce my "loss" to the world.

I even tried relating it to things that I am passionate about and others seem to find a little strange-- business systems, property rights, and cash flow. But these are truly important things and a measly caulk gun doesn't begin to compare.

In short, in light of the respect I have for you, I've really tried to understand. All I have come up with is that you are going off the deep end.



vermontpainter said:


> Maybe the anthropomorthesis I am experiencing relates to other issues. Perhaps the loss of my tool is more a reflection on my inner ear beginning to hear the bell tolling for me, as a painter. 15 years ago how the paint would flow with passion and precision. Now I stare with glassy eyes defying the average finish I create, flooding through my memory the echoes of old applause...


Now I think we are getting somewhere. While I generally hestitate to offer psychological counseling via forums, I think it necessary to make an exception in this case. Since others will read this, perhaps your experience will help them better identify and cope with their own issues.

It appears that you are suffering from what psychologists call displaced affection syndrome. It often manifests itself in anthropomorphazing. But the real source is usually a deeper issue that is projected onto the inanimate object. The loss of the object often triggers repressed feelings. In your case, it appears that the loss of your caulk gun has awoken the realization of the loss of your painting skills (and at the risk of making a huge leap, your hair).

While I am no psychologist, I have read a few books on the subject. I used to read Dear Abby daily when I was a kid, so I think I have a better understanding of psychology than the average bear.

I may be way off base on all of this, so take it for what it's worth. It's hard to make an accurate diagnosis based on a few written words. 

As a final observation, I detected some unusual things when I was interviewing you. You seemed a little too eager to answer my questions, and your answers were very coherent, well thought out, and informative. While that made my job easier, I found it a little unusual. I wasn't sure what to make of it, and simply filed it away. Now I think I understand.

Brian Phillips


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I was right! This is a funny HA HA thread!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I was right! This is a funny HA HA thread!


This is some funny sh*t. :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian said:


> I even tried relating it to things that I am passionate about and others seem to find a little strange-- business systems, property rights, and cash flow. But these are truly important things and a measly caulk gun doesn't begin to compare.
> 
> In short, in light of the respect I have for you, I've really tried to understand. All I have come up with is that you are going off the deep end.
> 
> ...


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*JTP Says: "Man, this is my kinda THREAD!"*

Holy Sh_t Guys,

This is my kinda thread. And, I'm gonna really mix it up with Scott and Brian--

First Off-- Scott--I totally understand the deal about inanimate objects--really totally. You have infused your personality, ethic, tears, laughter, travel time, etc. into that caulking gun. It's a sacred item in your tool arsenal and psyche. It brings back lots of memories, comforts you much like the old worn blankie and thumb.

Now--should the gun be an object so important, a funeral is necessary? Perhaps a private laying to rest of the object would have avoided you some grief. Yet, you chose to put this subject out on the street for others to examine and comment. Bad Move Monte Man.

The ordinary can indeed be elevated from mundane and superfluous. I was thinking NEPS wasn't off base at all when he questioned whethered the empty caulking cartridges should have been saved and made into a monument. Although NEPS was tongue in cheek, I mused to myself that--heck yeah-- an out there sculptor would find that quite an idea for a million dollar art work. To expand, if I were a scultor (and then again, no-- words from Elton John's first hit), I would incorporate that blue gun into my art work.

Brian-- Man-- I just could't believe your response on this one. Your replies to Monte Man were obviously well thought out, but also off the wall. Who really cares actually how Scott feels about a lousy caulking gun! Only Scott gives a rats posterior--he was willing to share--unfortunately for him, I think, his distress over the loss.

You seem to think you have a corner on what should be admired. Well, life isn't just hard, objective, scientific methodology. Many great thinkers and doers were somewhat crazy. Do you think Gallileo was all there? Do you think Van Gogh has about crazy as a sh_t house rat? Einstein didn't know the times table and didn't care that he didn't know what 4x6 equalled. Was he a marvel? 

So Scott may be out there in left field holding a useless blue caulk gun, but hell, so what--

While I too have mourned equipment loss to a smaller extent, I can and do relate to Scott's dilemma. Plus, I have been far too quiet lately and thought this an excellent opportunity to let it fly with two guys I really respect.

JTP


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP

I can assure you that Brian and I aren't going to take this sitting down. For me, I just need to read it a couple more times, then I'll have some words for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> JTP
> 
> I can assure you that Brian and I aren't going to take this sitting down. For me, I just need to read it a couple more times, then I'll have some words for you! :thumbsup:


Great Scottie-- I'm looking forward to some recreation tonight. Hey NEPS grab your favorite brew, get a ticket, and hop on board--can't wait for the fireworks and cotton candy.

JTP


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If Brian used a tool, he'd understand.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP said:


> Brian-- Man-- Who really cares actually how Scott feels about a lousy caulking gun! Only Scott gives a rats posterior--he was willing to share--unfortunately for him, I think, his distress over the loss.
> 
> _I do think that Brian's response was born of concern, even if for my mental state. While we disagree in our general sentiments on this topic, there is no loss of mutual respect whatsoever. In fact, we disagree often, and that makes for an interesting friendship and collegial dynamic._
> 
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> If Brian used a tool, he'd understand.


I think he has a thing against caulking guns. A mutual friend informs that he had a bad experience with one once. Word is there was a proctologist involved.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no damn funeral, no damn burial.....he is having it stuffed and mounted on the shop wall.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*JTP to Monte Man-- Over*

Scott--Brian is a big boy. He has been great with me. I have much respect--this ain't about any of that.

I'm just pointing out that a Dr. Spock approach toward your left brain functioning seemed out of order and not Brian's style. 

Brian's response, if there is one, will provide some interesting material--Im quite sure.

JTP


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Actually, truth be told, I contacted a welder today to discuss reattaching the plunger to the rod. He said its probably never been done, but worth trying. I am weighing out the risks of that operation. I owe Old Blue that much.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JT

I didnt in the least mean to speak for Brian or suggest that he could benefit from my defense. I'm just enjoying sparring...


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*JTP to the Hagster*



timhag said:


> There is no damn funeral, no damn burial.....he is having it stuffed and mounted on the shop wall.


Kinda like my mother's ashes on the mantle--heck she's gone too--gone in the wind cause the vase is empty and the ashes are downstream somewhere.

JTP


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

I say Guinness all round--a warm pint might do well--I'll bet ya Brain is carefully crafting a well written, finely honed, keen witted, stand up reply as I write Scottie me boy.

JTP


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP said:


> I say Guinness all round--a warm pint might do well--I'll bet ya Brain is carefully crafting a well written, finely honed, keen witted, stand up reply as I write Scottie me boy.
> 
> JTP


 
I'd say you can just about count on it...the drink and Brians response.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

JTP said:


> Brian-- Man-- I just could't believe your response on this one. Your replies to Monte Man were obviously well thought out, but also off the wall. Who really cares actually how Scott feels about a lousy caulking gun! Only Scott gives a rats posterior--he was willing to share--unfortunately for him, I think, his distress over the loss.
> 
> You seem to think you have a corner on what should be admired. Well, life isn't just hard, objective, scientific methodology. Many great thinkers and doers were somewhat crazy. Do you think Gallileo was all there? Do you think Van Gogh has about crazy as a sh_t house rat? Einstein didn't know the times table and didn't care that he didn't know what 4x6 equalled. Was he a marvel?
> 
> ...


JTP,

I take exception to your comment that I was off the wall. My comments were very well thought out and written specifically for my purpose. You yourself have told me that the subtleties of my writing are often missed. I think this is a situation in which you are guilty of that error. 

I realize that many disagree with me on this, and I am fine with this. I do not hold it personally against anyone.

Brian Phillips


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Brian said:


> Scott,
> 
> To be honest Scott, I thought you were one of the more sensible people on this board. I guess I'm going to have to rethink that conclusion.
> 
> Brian Phillips


Brian, why would you have to rethink that conclusion over something like this? I feel Scott is a very sensible person. I can't understand where you are coming from on this one.:no:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Brian said:


> I used to read Dear Abby daily when I was a kid, so I think I have a better understanding of psychology than the average bear.
> 
> 
> Brian Phillips


Please, I mean no disrespect but................:blink:


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*NEPS--Help A Bro Out Here--Will Ya?*

NEPS--Help A Bro Out Here--Will Ya?

JTP


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

neps' mom just emailed...he's watching the survivor finale on demand and has a bag of microwave popcorn with a do not disturb sign taped to it.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

timhag said:


> Brian, why would you have to rethink that conclusion over something like this? I feel Scott is a very sensible person. I can't understand where you are coming from on this one.:no:


Timhag, 

What I meant is that a caulk gun is such an unimportant issue that I have to rethink my conclusion that Scott is a sensible person. Why would he spend so much time and emotional energy in the demise of a caulk gun? I cannot imagine a rational explanation, unless it really isn't about the caulk gun. That is what I was pondering. Given his later reponses, I am sure this really has nothing to do with Old Blue, but rather an underlying principle.

Brian Phillips


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> JTP,
> 
> I take exception to your comment that I was off the wall. My comments were very well thought out and written specifically for my purpose. You yourself have told me that the subtleties of my writing are often missed. I think this is a situation in which you are guilty of that error.
> 
> ...


Brian-- Thanks for your considered reply. In the spirit of friendship and good spirit, brotherhood and sensibility--I am not the sharpest knife in the flatware holder. I meant to stir the pot up and also express my support for the non-logical aspects of Scott's trial by loss of blue caulking gun whose plunger went awry and is being retired upon a trophy wall filled with large white tail deer trophies gotten by a blood thirsty hunter willing to track hundreds of miles to find the the monster buck with the small caliber hole in his flank. 

JTP


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

timhag said:


> Please, I mean no disrespect but................:blink:


Dear Abby has served as a training resource for some of the country's finest pop psychologists. If she is good enough for them, why can't I claim her as a mentor?

Brian Phillips


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm kidding Scott--really--just kiddin!

JTP


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

JTP said:


> Brian-- Thanks for your considered reply. In the spirit of friendship and good spirit, brotherhood and sensibility--I am not the sharpest knife in the flatware holder. I meant to stir the pot up and also express my support for the non-logical aspects of Scott's trial by loss of blue caulking gun whose plunger went awry and is being retired upon a trophy wall filled with large white tail deer trophies gotten by a blood thirsty hunter willing to track hundreds of miles to find the the monster buck with the small caliber hole in his flank.
> 
> JTP


JTP,

You stirred the pot just fine. While I don't support Scott's illogical ramblings, I care enough for him to try to steer him to the light. Sometimes you need to stick your neck out in such situations, and I was willing to do that.

Brian Phillips


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP said:


> I'm kidding Scott--really--just kiddin!
> 
> JTP


I hear there is some pretty good hunting over there in upstate NY...


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> JTP,
> 
> You stirred the pot just fine. While I don't support Scott's illogical ramblings, I care enough for him to try to steer him to the light. Sometimes you need to stick your neck out in such situations, and I was willing to do that.
> 
> Brian Phillips


Ah--got it now--Tuff Luv.

JTP:notworthy:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Brian said:


> Timhag,
> 
> What I meant is that a caulk gun is such an unimportant issue that I have to rethink my conclusion that Scott is a sensible person. Why would he spend so much time and emotional energy in the demise of a caulk gun? I cannot imagine a rational explanation, unless it really isn't about the caulk gun. That is what I was pondering. Given his later reponses, I am sure this really has nothing to do with Old Blue, but rather an underlying principle.
> 
> Brian Phillips


I understand that a caulk gun is an unimportant issue, I have about 15 of them at my shop. questioning why he would spend so much time and energy in the demise of a caulk gun? You are just as guilty by responding they way you are. If there is an underlying principle, I feel that it's nobodies business to try to find out anothers personal issues.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

To be conscientious of your tools suggest you are conscientious about how and where you administer their capabilities. This I believe demonstrates the operator’s intent to perform well. 

Many a jobs may have been successfully completed due to that caulking gun.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I hear there is some pretty good hunting over there in upstate NY...


Monte Man--Let me see if'n i ken put her like the ??. widout takin sides, i haf ta say--i don't know nuttin bout huntin. I do know, them fing deer tic, tick folk off --getsem siker den dogs.

JTP


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JTP said:


> Monte Man--Let me see if'n i ken put her like the ??. widout takin sides, i haf ta say--i don't know nuttin bout huntin. I do know, them fing deer tic, tick folk off --getsem siker den dogs.
> 
> JTP


Guess you spent the weekend over at Crows house. Hope he didn't try to make you squeal like a pig.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys

I was kinda bummed about the gun. Thanks for cheering me up and helping me to see the bigger picture, as always.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> neps' mom just emailed...he's watching the survivor finale on demand and has a bag of microwave popcorn with a do not disturb sign taped to it.


 
I have a feeling I am about to get clobbered for this one...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm scared to say anything else ....that wack-job live 5 hours from me ....I might wake up in the middle of the night to find a little chubby guy with caulking residue on his hand wearing a funny orange hat leaning over my bed with his hunting rifle.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That wasnt so bad, I'm still feelin the love around here.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

timhag said:


> I understand that a caulk gun is an unimportant issue, I have about 15 of them at my shop. questioning why he would spend so much time and energy in the demise of a caulk gun? You are just as guilty by responding they way you are. If there is an underlying principle, I feel that it's nobodies business to try to find out anothers personal issues.


Wow, you have 15 caulk guns? Why do you have so many caulk guns? Do you have some kind of caulk gun fetish? I'm starting to think you might have problems similar to Scott, only in reverse. Where Scott mourns the loss of one pathetic piece of equipment, you protect yourself from ever losing that equipment. 

Philosophers call that measurement ommission. 

Brian Phillips


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I have a feeling I am about to get clobbered for this one...


Check back after 11 pm ...going out to watch the Celt's destroy Lebron..... I won't forget!


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*Deliverance--Yikes Hagster*

Well Hagster Man,

Truth be told, I found that thread amusing--I hunted one time for white tail--was in Vermont--by the Ottauquechee River--had a rifle, runny nose, no real winter gear and got lost for about 6 hours. I said to myself, and this was before Deliverance was even thought of--"I hope none o dem good ole boys are horny!"

JTP


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm scared to say anything else ....that wack-job live 5 hours from me ....I might wake up in the middle of the night to find a little chubby guy with caulking residue on his hand wearing a funny orange hat leaning over my bed with his hunting rifle.....


What you gonna do?.......smack him with you little white glove?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Brian said:


> Wow, you have 15 caulk guns? Why do you have so many caulk guns? Do you have some kind of caulk gun fetish? I'm starting to think you might have problems similar to Scott, only in reverse. Where Scott mourns the loss of one pathetic piece of equipment, you protect yourself from ever losing that equipment.
> 
> Philosophers call that measurement ommission.
> 
> Brian Phillips


No fetish my brother, just a bunch of damn caulk guns due to forgetting them at the shop. Instead of driving allll the way back to the shop, I go to the nearest hardware store and add to the collection. If I did have a problem similar to Scotts, so what? Why would anyone care? I'm not gonig to "dig deep into my feelings" to find out why over some dumb ass caulk gun.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JTP said:


> Well Hagster Man,
> 
> Truth be told, I found that thread amusing--I hunted one time for white tail--was in Vermont--by the Ottauquechee River--had a rifle, runny nose, no real winter gear and got lost for about 6 hours. I said to myself, and this was before Deliverance was even thought of--"I hope none o dem good ole boys are horny!"
> 
> JTP


It was meant to be amusing JT, no disrespect there brother.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm scared to say anything else ....that wack-job live 5 hours from me ....I might wake up in the middle of the night to find a little chubby guy with caulking residue on his hand wearing a funny orange hat leaning over my bed with his hunting rifle.....


Now that was the best post in this thread yet!


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

timhag said:


> It was meant to be amusing JT, no disrespect there brother.


This entire site is a hoot as far as I'm concerned. I'm happy to be a very small part of the community here. Sometimes you just have to lighten up and forget how hard it really is to get through each day and make a living in this trade.

I am sure the lurkers must have a great time trying to figure out what is really going on. I can say, there is a well spring of good folks and solid information Hagster. Keep the links and great humour coming please.

JTP:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

My original take on this thread was that we sometimes spend a lot of time discussing issues that really don't matter. I see threads about the best roller, primer, etc. Personally, I don't think these things matter in the long term. Contractors don't go out of business because of their primer, rollers, or caulk gun. I've posted this many times in the past. 

Scott's "mourning" of the demise of his caulk gun was in line with this. He lost a tool, but a relatively insignificant tool. It can be easily replaced, no matter how good it was. But how do you replace effective marketing, good sales skills, proper accounting methods, etc.? You don't replace these things. You either have them or you don't.

We certainly want to use good products and good tools. But there are lots of both. If that becomes our primary focus, we lose sight of what really matters-- business skills.

I'd be willing to bet that anyone reading this can paint better than I can. I don't care about my personal painting skills, because I can only paint so many doors a day. I can hire good painters. And if I can build a business that can paint many more doors each day, I make more money in the process, and it is better for everyone involved.

I think there is too much focus on issues that don't matter. That was my interest in this thread.

Brian Phillips


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Brian said:


> My original take on this thread was that we sometimes spend a lot of time discussing issues that really don't matter. I see threads about the best roller, primer, etc. Personally, I don't think these things matter in the long term. Contractors don't go out of business because of their primer, rollers, or caulk gun. I've posted this many times in the past.
> 
> Scott's "mourning" of the demise of his caulk gun was in line with this. He lost a tool, but a relatively insignificant tool. It can be easily replaced, no matter how good it was. But how do you replace effective marketing, good sales skills, proper accounting methods, etc.? You don't replace these things. You either have them or you don't.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP said:


> This entire site is a hoot as far as I'm concerned. I'm happy to be a very small part of the community here. Sometimes you just have to lighten up and forget how hard it really is to get through each day and make a living in this trade.
> JTP:thumbsup:


Ditto...and thanks again for the banter you guys. I often feel that I receive the better end of the epistolary exchange when you all are involved.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I personaly thought this thread had a hidden agenda from the get go, but it was fun to read.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Brian said:


> My original take on this thread was that we sometimes spend a lot of time discussing issues that really don't matter. I see threads about the best roller, primer, etc. Personally, I don't think these things matter in the long term. Contractors don't go out of business because of their primer, rollers, or caulk gun. I've posted this many times in the past.
> 
> 
> _*I don't think anyone said his business would suffer because his caulking gun is broken. This wasn't a thread about business practices. It is in the Tools section. Do you really think Scott is 100% serious here?*_
> ...


*One of the reasons some of us come here is to banter and have fun with issues that do not matter in running a successful business. Not every thread has to be about getting "Out of the Bucket". For that we can follow the link on the right to your site.*


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> *One of the reasons some of us come here is to banter and have fun with issues that do not matter in running a successful business. Not every thread has to be about getting "Out of the Bucket". For that we can follow the link on the right to your site.*


Scott was not the only one having fun with this thread.

Brian Phillips


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> My original take on this thread was that we sometimes spend a lot of time discussing issues that really don't matter. I see threads about the best roller, primer, etc. Personally, I don't think these things matter in the long term. Contractors don't go out of business because of their primer, rollers, or caulk gun. I've posted this many times in the past.
> 
> Scott's "mourning" of the demise of his caulk gun was in line with this. He lost a tool, but a relatively insignificant tool. It can be easily replaced, no matter how good it was. But how do you replace effective marketing, good sales skills, proper accounting methods, etc.? You don't replace these things. You either have them or you don't.
> 
> ...


Brian--

Life contains a number of facets. You do, however, not need a primer on this fact. I must agree with NEPS to some extent. Here are some brief points I want to address.

1) PT has room for opinion diversity and ideas unrelated to business 
2) Not everyone wants to talk business all the time
3) There are times when business advice is not solicited
4) Not everyone wants to be fixed
5) Many here are In the Bucket and have no desire to be out of the bucket
6) Many here have master craftsman skills they are proud of (see my avatar :whistling2: I am not one of them)
7) Some here actually do prefer to own a job as opposed to a business

Methodologies aside-- Jocularity, for its own sake, is a balm for the sore and woeful painter soul longing to refresh, renew, and regenerate. After a long week of breaking ass, it's good to hang out and say unproductive things sometimes.

This should not be miscontrued to mean business platforms and systems are unimportant or should be disregarded in favor of nonsense posting. I suppose I am saying there is a time and place for it all here. I, for one, am greatful Nathan has granted us permission to have these fruitful fistfights and meaningful dialogs.

MacMan--If there is or was a hidden agenda, what would it be? I'd be interested in your opinion.

JTP


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

JTP, I was thinking (i know shouldn't do such things lol) that Scott and Brian put this thread togeather to see whear it would go. I was thinking they pre frabicated it to spark a spark here. I know their are very few items if I lost would cause me much pain, but I do have a pocket knife my pops gave me, that if I lost would cause me pain, so i tried to relate that to Scotts cause, and I still couldnt relate that to a caulk gun, plus the gun he is talking about sucks lol (just messing Scott),. I also enjoy and respect everyone in here, so this is only mo, and not ment to come across to heavy. 

dave mac


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> JTP, I was thinking (i know shouldn't do such things lol) that Scott and Brian put this thread togeather to see whear it would go. I was thinking they pre frabicated it to spark a spark here. I know their are very few items if I lost would cause me much pain, but I do have a pocket knife my pops gave me, that if I lost would cause me pain, so i tried to relate that to Scotts cause, and I still couldnt relate that to a caulk gun, plus the gun he is talking about sucks lol (just messing Scott),. I also enjoy and respect everyone in here, so this is only mo, and not ment to come across to heavy.
> 
> dave mac


I was thinking the same thing around post 24 ...then I noticed alot of PM'ing for the two of them and the some over the top posting. If this was a set up I think the two loose alot of credibility.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

If I am not mistaken; Slickshift lost his favorite Corona or at least retired it. He even wrote a damn song.......Bye, Bye Corona.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> JTP, I was thinking (i know shouldn't do such things lol) that Scott and Brian put this thread togeather to see whear it would go.
> dave mac


Dave and NEPS

There was no premeditation here. As is often the case, things can get a bit overanalyzed as we all gaze at our computer screens hour after hour. I created the original thread all by myself. When Brian came through and posted, I honest to God think he was goofing on me, as a friend. One thing leads to another and people are making accusations. 

I was serious about being a little bummed to have a favorite tool break. I should have kept that to myself. 

The pm-ing between Brian and I - and I am flattered to think we are being watched - is no different than the pm-ing between you and I or you and Timhag or Timhag and I. Just good fun...no agenda. I guess we need to be more careful of that sort of thing. Or maybe fun is dependent on who is having it. 

Maybe I should start talking to my wife more.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Maybe I should start talking to my wife more.


 
It's a sad day when we drive one of our own to this!

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> It's a sad day when we drive one of our own to this!
> 
> :blink: :blink: :blink:


OH GOD NO!!!! I'M SO, SO SORRY SCOTT!!!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> OH GOD NO!!!! I'M SO, SO SORRY SCOTT!!!!!


 
No worries, NEPS...that thought pains me a lot more than dealing with this thread.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> It's a sad day when we drive one of our own to this!
> 
> :blink: :blink: :blink:


:icon_cheesygrin: :rockon:


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*JTP to the Gang*

Hey Guys,

This thread is just another fine example of how imprecise communications are. When I write, I know what I am thinking and the ideas I want to convey. I have found, more often than not, the receiver of my written thoughts doesn't quite understand what I thought was pretty clear.

Now--if you can figure out what I just said above and understand it the way I would like you to comprehend it, my point is made. OTO, you may have missed the nuance, may have pondered a hidden agenda, may pull out your detective badge to ferret out wrongdoing and so on.

Brain can be wry, very wry. It is impossible for me to determine whether Brian is chuckling or fuming or neither. If he meant his analysis post as a goof, man--I missed the nuance and subtlety.

The approach of throwing bait on the water and seeing which sucker rises is a tried and true technique. I admit fully, if this was a goof, I was the sucker rising for the bait and fulling hooking myself so that even the novice little guy could pull me to shore.

And--no harm b/c it would be fun to see this in process. I have hooked and reeled in this forum and came back amused at times. I am sure most of us have thrown bogus sh_t into this game just to see where the heck it would lead.

So--it may or may not be helpful to come clean somewhere in a thread that's taken a serious turn, when indeed, the thread or post was meant to liven up the mixer dance for parents without partners.

JTP


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

When I first read Scott's OP I thought "This is silly. Scott must be goofing." Subsequent posts seemed to playing along-- e.g., a military funeral. I decided to have a little fun, but in a more "serious" fashion with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek. I made comments that I thought were clearly absurd. Scott apparently decided to play along-- there was no premeditation on our part.

Around post number 31 or so, NEPS and timhag declared this a "funny ha ha thread" and "funnier than ****". At that point it seemed that they knew we were goofing. Further, anyone reading their posts would at least have reason to suspect we were goofing.

From that point I assumed anyone joining in was simply playing along. I intentionally made my comments more and more absurd (using Dear Abby as a mentor, I invented a psychological syndrome, I accused timhag of having a caulk gun fetish, etc.)

At some point I began to wonder if some people were actually taking this seriously because some comments seemed to be getting a little angry. I stopped the goofing at that point.

I had 2 motivations for the satire: 1. It was an interesting writing challenge; 2. I thought the OP made a valid point, albeit in a satirical fashion. (I won’t repeat that point, as I’ve said it many times before.) I responded in kind.

I won’t respond to all of the individual comments directed at me, but I will make a general response.

I am aware that many people here are happy being in the bucket. I have no problem with that—that is their choice. It is their life, and I am not trying to impose my values on anyone. I’ve said this many times in the past. My comments about systems, growing a business, etc. are directed at those who are looking for and/ or are interested in those things. As is always the case, take what you want and leave the rest. 

I am passionate about certain things, and I won’t apologize for that. My passion may annoy some people. I’m not going to apologize for that either. Life is too short to spend my time worrying about things outside of my control. 

Brian Phillips


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*JTP to Brian--Over and Out?*



Brian said:


> When I first read Scott's OP I thought "This is silly. Scott must be goofing." Subsequent posts seemed to playing along-- e.g., a military funeral. I decided to have a little fun, but in a more "serious" fashion with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek. I made comments that I thought were clearly absurd. Scott apparently decided to play along-- there was no premeditation on our part.
> 
> Around post number 31 or so, NEPS and timhag declared this a "funny ha ha thread" and "funnier than ****". At that point it seemed that they knew we were goofing. Further, anyone reading their posts would at least have reason to suspect we were goofing.
> 
> ...


Brian--

I really appreciate the clarification. Apologies never requested. If we did not have egos, had no pride in ourselves and work ethics, I suspect we would simply shrug the b/s off and go on paying strict attention to the business of living and not be concerned with anonyomous faces on a forum.

Being passionate is a wonderful personal element. Worrying about things oustide of one's control is a fruitless, non-productive, depressing factor sure to bring a black cloud of apprehension to the fore.

So--over and out for me for now. After all, and I think you rightly pointed this out in a recent blog entry on your site: "It's got to be the going, not the getting there, that's good"--Harry Chapin "Take the Greyhoud" 1972 on the Heads and Tales alblum.

JTP


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

JTP said:


> Brian--
> 
> Life contains a number of facets. You do, however, not need a primer on this fact. I must agree with NEPS to some extent. Here are some brief points I want to address.
> 
> ...


nicely put.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice to see cool heads prevailing. 

When I posted this thread, my favorite old gun had in fact bitten the dust. I overdramatized the loss in my writing, and it took off in the thread with a bit of a satirical tone. That was funny.

There is no question that Brian was clearly contributing in the spirit of the satirical thread that evolved. Its unfortunate that he came under fire for it. Brian is a good friend and respected colleague to me and many of us here. I value the exchange of ideas with Brian, both in and out of painttalk, and we both gain from our relationship. JTP, I would have to suspect that you feel the same. 

At the risk of fanning the glowing embers, as the posts piled up in this thread, I did find myself considering the reality that we spend alot of time and energy talking about non-critical materials. For me, with five full time painters in my business, and an uncertain economy and no real end in sight, I am concerned about alot more than which masking paper I should be buying and whether to get it at Sherwin Williams or paintstore.com. For me it would be irresponsible to dwell on anything other than the health of my business. 

The business, marketing, sales, cash flow, estimating and retention strategies I have learned about on painttalk far outweigh the tips about whether the Purdy white dove is better than the xl-glide. I can cut lines that end up in magazines with any of them. If we all don't figure out how to keep our boats pointed in a forward direction, none of that matters. We will be home painting our toenails while our painters go to work for companies who did plan ahead for tough times. And we will blame it on the government, the economy, gas prices, insurance costs, high taxes, the immigrants, the lowballers, the finicky consumer, the college painters, or maybe somehow even Brian himself. The point I labor to make is that if you don't appreciate Brian's passion for business, please avoid his posts, but understand that many of us look for his contributions and the exchange of ideas with him. 

Ultimately, it doesnt really matter who is in the bucket, out of the bucket, half in it, or if their bucket has been hemorrhaging for years and they dont even know it _("with what shall I fix it Dear Liza, Dear Liza??")._ The reality is that we all have to stay in business, whatever form that may take for each of us, and that gets literally harder every day. I don't know about you all, but my goal is to not just survive these days, but to grow and do better for my business, my family and my future. I actually want to retire before the day I die. I see more cynical 60 year old painters hobbling around than I do retired and smiling painters sitting on the front porch puffing on a cigar. To that end, the caulking gun, brush, plastic and tape that my business used won't amount to much. 

To the conspiracy theorists who suspect that I initiated this thread with the intent of this culminatory message, you may rest safely assured that was not the case. This is how I feel, and the discussion in this thread brought it out into written form.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

V-boy: "To the conspiracy theorists who suspect that I initiated this thread with the intent of this culminatory message, you may rest safely assured that was not the case."

I think V-boy started this thread to distract us from the real issue ... "What is realy going on with the East Coast Painters?"


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paint Booger

You are giving me way to much credit. I am not smart enough to start any thread that deals with much other than the topic at hand.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

anyway, to the op, i had to retire my first wooster brush a while back. i hung it on my bedroom wall, then decided to use it as a dust brush. used it to prime in a pinch one day and havent seen it since. probably in the leadmans van. ill probably never see it again and i like it that way. im really gonna be hurt when i have to retire my first purdy 4in and 2 and1/2, for me, those are my specialty brushes and they are actually factory seconds, but i couldnt work without them, they are perfect. out leadman has an old duron brush that will never cut a straight line again, it looks like one of those little handheld fans, but man, you can brush one of those plain, flat doors and it leaves absolutely no brush marks. im talkin about nylon/poly brushes in latex by the way.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Nice to see cool heads prevailing.
> 
> When I posted this thread, my favorite old gun had in fact bitten the dust. I overdramatized the loss in my writing, and it took off in the thread with a bit of a satirical tone. That was funny.
> 
> ...


What follows below is Post # 34 of the Thread where I entered the picture Scott:

#*34* *JTP** vbmenu_register("postmenu_24999", true); *
*Senior Member--as written below now in blue ink for better separation of responses*



Post # 34--this thread -- verbatim








*JTP Says: "Man, this is my kinda THREAD!"* 
Holy Sh_t Guys,

This is my kinda thread. And, I'm gonna really mix it up with Scott and Brian--

First Off-- Scott--I totally understand the deal about inanimate objects--really totally. You have infused your personality, ethic, tears, laughter, travel time, etc. into that caulking gun. It's a sacred item in your tool arsenal and psyche. It brings back lots of memories, comforts you much like the old worn blankie and thumb.

Now--should the gun be an object so important, a funeral is necessary? Perhaps a private laying to rest of the object would have avoided you some grief. Yet, you chose to put this subject out on the street for others to examine and comment. Bad Move Monte Man.

The ordinary can indeed be elevated from mundane and superfluous. I was thinking NEPS wasn't off base at all when he questioned whethered the empty caulking cartridges should have been saved and made into a monument. Although NEPS was tongue in cheek, I mused to myself that--heck yeah-- an out there sculptor would find that quite an idea for a million dollar art work. To expand, if I were a scultor (and then again, no-- words from Elton John's first hit), I would incorporate that blue gun into my art work.

Brian-- Man-- I just could't believe your response on this one. Your replies to Monte Man were obviously well thought out, but also off the wall. Who really cares actually how Scott feels about a lousy caulking gun! Only Scott gives a rats posterior--he was willing to share--unfortunately for him, I think, his distress over the loss.

You seem to think you have a corner on what should be admired. Well, life isn't just hard, objective, scientific methodology. Many great thinkers and doers were somewhat crazy. Do you think Gallileo was all there? Do you think Van Gogh has about crazy as a sh_t house rat? Einstein didn't know the times table and didn't care that he didn't know what 4x6 equalled. Was he a marvel? 

So Scott may be out there in left field holding a useless blue caulk gun, but hell, so what--

While I too have mourned equipment loss to a smaller extent, I can and do relate to Scott's dilemma. Plus, I have been far too quiet lately and thought this an excellent opportunity to let it fly with two guys I really respect.

JTP

My response to Scott's Post opening line and first quote of this response "nice to see cool heads prevailing." See below in green.


Now-- you can see quite clearly from my first and original post, I had absolutely no idea your blue caulking gun WAS A GOOF. Had you or Brian mentioned that fact right then and there, I would have ceased the tear on your defense.

Now I am embarrassed and feel somewhat sheepish. After reading your post relating you were not real serious about the loss of your caulking gun, what more can I say?

I'll tell you what more I can say right now: I was hooked and reeled. And as I mentioned in a different post relevant to the hook and reel topic, those who actually assumed or knew the thread was meant in a satirical manner, must have had a good laugh at my very serious intent.

And that my friend Monte Man has value. I too, again mentioned, have used the hook and reel at the expense of others. What goes around comes around.

I differ with you and Brian thinking this type of thread is a waste of time. I think similar threads release tension--not as well as the proverbial you know what, but some tension at any rate. There is all kinds of time to ponder the verities of business and what you need to do with your own business.

Which brings me to an observation: You Scott started the thread. You claim some attachment to the caulking gun, but imply you over stated the case somewhat. Brian has already said he knew it was a goof from jump street. If this thread is a waste of everyone's time, the obvious question is: Why did you start it and why did Brian soup it up?

JTP


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

JTP said:


> If this thread is a waste of everyone's time, the obvious question is: Why did you start it and why did Brian soup it up?


JTP,

I can't answer for Scott. I don't think I've ever said that such threads are a waste of time. If I have, I will soften my stance a little. What I believe I've said is that they are focusing on issues that don't matter in the long term. There is some value in learning about products and tools, but in the long term those items don't really determine our success.

As I said previously, by the time I joined in at post #24 it appeared to me that most people responding were playing along. Some of the responses were funny, and others seemed far more serious than the situation warranted. I thought I would have some fun-- which you yourself have said today can be of value.

I have a very good friend who I "spar" with regularly. We view it as a battle of wits. That is how I viewed the "sparring" with Scott. I was intentionally absurd, and you yourself noted in your first post that some of my comments were "off the wall." At first I thought that you might realize it was a goof. After I mentioned nuances to you, I truly thought you got it.

I was amusing myself with the absurdity of some of my comments, and so I continued. As I previously mentioned, when it became clear that some people were taking this seriously-- much to my surprise I might add-- I stopped.

There was no intent on my part to "reel you in". As I previously said, after NEPS announced that this was a "funny ha ha thread" I thought everyone was in on it. My response was to be more absurd, which was intended to confirm his statement.

You are right, the written word can be a difficult form of communication.

Brian Phillips


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

GeeeeeezzzzEEE!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP said:


> What follows below is Post # 34 of the Thread where I entered the picture Scott:
> 
> #*34* *JTP** vbmenu_register("postmenu_24999", true); *
> *Senior Member--as written below now in blue ink for better separation of responses*
> ...


_vbIIref:JTPresp; Vermontpainter writes in italicized lettering and smaller font: _

_JTP_

_My blue caulking gun was not a goof. You are making this all about yourself. Need I point out to you that Brian didnt enter the thread until post #24 and you JTP did not join in until #34? It is hard to believe that either of you could have entered at either of these points and not realized that the thread had been initiated with a topic of factual content, the gravity of which was overdramatized_ _by the original poster as well as subsequent posters. It is certainly not without the realm of possibility that you and Brian entered the thread at approximately the same time with the intention of spreading ill will and tricking people into misperception. Oh wait, there is one reason:_

Neither of you would do that because you are good and intelligent people! Any more than I would do that.

_Now come on JTP, get your wits about you. No one set a JTP trap and noone probably ever will here. Certainly I didnt start the thread with the expectation that it would end up where it did. I am quite surprised and will no doubt exercise more discretionary poster participation going forward. _


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Time to close this one down????


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*Time to Close it Up Mak--You're Right*



MAK-Deco said:


> Time to close this one down????


This really makes no more sense to continue. My respect for both Scott and Brian remains steadfast. We killed some time and could have devoted that time to other matters of more importance. I too will attempt to refrain from too hastily crafted responses. I'm done with this one.

Apologies to all who labored through my long winded defensive posts. Ciao folks.

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought this was all a joke until Brian's post #76. It seemed to me that Brian was getting pissed and getting serious in his attacks to Scott. My reply was in defence of a friend. I really think you guys need to put this one behind you and I hope JTP does not disappear for a period of time again. I enjoy your well thought posting ...even if I don't always agree! A good argument is good from time to time. Brian, I respect your passion for business and a good daily injection of your thoughts help to inspire us to get our minds back on track. I love you guys..... 

*I TOLD YOU GUYS IT WAS A FUNNY HA HA THREAD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

JTP said:


> This really makes no more sense to continue. My respect for both Scott and Brian remains steadfast. We killed some time and could have devoted that time to other matters of more importance. I too will attempt to refrain from too hastily crafted responses. I'm done with this one.
> 
> Apologies to all who labored through my long winded defensive posts. Ciao folks.
> 
> JTP


 THE END


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> THE END


Booger .... I still can't find one good contribution you've made yet. Maybe you should stick to begging for shirts.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Got one?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> Got one?


You cheap bastard ...IM me your address ...I'll send you one of mine.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

1 Mount GURU
Estes Park, CO
60560


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I thought this was all a joke until Brian's post #76. It seemed to me that Brian was getting pissed and getting serious in his attacks to Scott. My reply was in defence of a friend. I really think you guys need to put this one behind you and I hope JTP does not disappear for a period of time again. I enjoy your well thought posting ...even if I don't always agree! A good argument is good from time to time. Brian, I respect your passion for business and a good daily injection of your thoughts help to inspire us to get our minds back on track. I love you guys.....
> 
> *I TOLD YOU GUYS IT WAS A FUNNY HA HA THREAD!!!!!!!!!!*


:notworthy: :thumbsup: , ditto that, 

dave mac


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> 1 Mount GURU
> Estes Park, CO
> 60560


OK ...if the package is ticking or smells like dog crap ...dont worry... it's suppose too!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Old Blue has been laid down for over five yrs now.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Old Blue has been laid down for over five yrs now.


Your good at math.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Your good at math.


lmao. Basic math is my specialty (most of the time)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

So these are the threads you long time pters are always yearning for? 

So Scott what was the end result, did you stuff it, have a funeral, build a monument in its honor, or toss it in the trash?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It is on display in the Topcoat Hall of Fame...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeez, and I was about to post about how depressed I was when I discovered that Wells Lamont had stopped making our all-time favorite painting glove, the 49L. I guess I'll keep those feelings to myself.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

lmao....like a bunch o'women...


----------

